# House of Hardy Fliegenrute



## Aalfreak (13. Februar 2004)

Servus!
Hab hier ne feine Fliegenrute (noch orig.verpackt) und würde sie gerne nutzen. Verkaufen möchte ich sie nicht. 
House of Hardy  Hardy Graphite  7/8  8 1/2  220cm.
Habe vom Fliegenfischen absolut null Ahnung. Kann mir jemand n Tipp geben mit was für Tackle ich diese Rute zum leben erwecke? Passende Rolle, Schnur, Ködergewicht, Einsatzgebiet, ...??
Wollte schon immer mal mit ner Fliege am Wasser stehen. Muß dann NUR noch das werfen üben. Offizieller Studiumfilm: In der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß. 
Bitte helft mir weiter.
Grüße!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Februar 2004)

House of Hardy ? :k 
Wie kommt ein "Nichtfliegenfischer" denn zu so einem Teil ?

Leider kenn ich speziell diese Rute nicht, aber der Name klingt wie Musik in den Ohren von Fliegenfischern.
Hardy gehört jedenfalls zur "Oberklasse"!

Damit sich hier zum Thema etwas tut solltest du den Moderator mal bitten diesen Thread in "unser" Forum (Fliegenfischen) zu verschieben
Ich denke einige die dazu noch was sagen könnten haben den Thread noch garnicht gesehen.

Nur schonmal soviel vorweg:
 #7/8 ist schon was höheres. Geeignet um Meerforellen, Hechten u.s.w. auf die Schuppen zu rücken.
Wo fischt du, und was für Fischarten wolltest du damit befischen?


----------



## havkat (14. Februar 2004)

Recht hat er, der Mario! 

Ich schub´s die Hardy mal ins Fliefi-Forum.


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2004)

Zur Rute kann ich dir leider auch nix sagen

Ich finde nur #7/8 und 220cm sehr ungewöhnlich!?


----------



## Aalfreak (16. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Diese Rute hab ich mit n Haufen anderes Tackle zusammen von einer Frau geschenkt bekommen, deren Vater verstorben ist. Unter anderem ne Unmenge franz. Fliegen, alte gespl. Bambus Fliegen Ruten, alte DAM Kunstköder, und und und. Die Hardy hat übrigens 9 Ringe und ist hyperleicht.
Was ich mit dieser Rute fangen will? Keine Ahnung, da ich nicht weiß wofür diese Rute ausgelegt ist. 
@marioschreiber: Hechte gibt es schon bei uns. Ebenfalls Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen,...ebend das ganze Donau-Program. Mefos gibt es bei uns leider nicht. Bach- und Regenbogenforellen kommen in meinem Abschnitt eher selten vor.
@Ace: Was ist daran ungewöhnlich? Wozu würdest Du diese Rute hernehmen?
@all: Im Sommer machen jedoch bei uns große Rapfen und Döbel regelmäßig Jagd auf Kleinstfische. Ist das was für einen Streamer? Bitte mer Infos... auch was für eine Rolle und Schnur. 
...kann euch was übers Grundfischen im Süßwasser erzählen, jedoch diesbezüglich bau ich auf eure Hilfe.
Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## zuma (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Aalfreak
Da hast Du wohl Weihnachten und Ostern gleichzeitig gehabt.
Aber zur Sache:
Die Rute ist also für Schnurklasse 7 oder 8 ausgelegt. Diese Schnüre werden für die mittelschwere Fliegenfischerei verwendet. MeFos, Hecht & co. dürften damit die Zielfische sein. Selbstverständlich lassen sich damit aber auch alle übrigen Fische überlisten, aber im Drill wird Dir an diesem Gerät eine 30er Forelle nicht viel entgegensetzen können.
Du fragst nach einer passenden Rolle. Neben hochwertigen Fliegenruten baut Hardy auch wunderschöne Fliegenrollen. Diese gefallen mir persönlich besser als die Ruten selbst. Da Du nun schon derart "günstig" zu all den Teilen gekommen bist, gönn Dir eine Hardy Sovereign in Schnurklasse 6/7/8. Diese passt nämlich auch zu den Gespliessten Ruten welche Du erwähnt hast.
Viel Spass beim Fliegenfischen - es gibt nichts schöneres!
Gruss Kurt


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2004)

Eine Hardy-Rolle war auch das erste was mir durch den Kopf schoss!


auf alle Fälle nicht zu futuristisch. Irgendwas in gold/messingfarbe.

Mich würde interessiren was das andere für Ruten sind!
Eventuell hast du Glück, verkaufst eine und hast Rolle, Schnur und Backing raus 

Wenn Du richtig Glück hast, dann sogar noch einen Flifi-Kurs!

Ich will dich jetzt aber nicht unruhig machen


----------



## Aalfreak (16. Februar 2004)

@all: Muß mich korrigieren! nicht 2,20m sondern ca.2,65m lang ist die Rute. Hab das Kürzel falsch gelesen. Da steht: 22ocm und nich 220cm. Wie schon gesagt bin ich noch jungfräulich auf diesem Gebiet. Die Mutter aller Mefos möge mir verzeihen. Dann steht da noch was von c/x drauf.? Also Schnur und Rolle dürfte ja dann jetzt klar sein. 
@Thilo: Danke für das Telefongespräch mit Dir. Habe vorher nicht mal gewußt was Schnurklasse 7/8 ist. peinlich, peinlich.
@zuma: Prima Deine Antwort. Kurz und bündig auf n Punkt gebracht. Danke!
@marioschreiber: Ich hoffe, daß ich damit jetzt keinen Fliefi-Profi auf n Keks geh. Ich schreib mal auf was noch zu erkennen ist:
1.Rute: Bambus gespl.  2,60m 11 Ringe  8 1/2  Prima Competition Olction Parabolic 2765626 Made in France
2.Rute: Bambus gespl.  2,45m 10 Ringe  8 1/2  Pr.Comp. Olc.Par. 1846122 Made in France
3.Rute: Bambus gespl.  2,57m  11 Ringe  Super Parabolic Made in France
4.Rute: Bambus rund  3,19m  14 Ringe  3-teilig (mit doppelter Spitze) Made?
5.Rute: Bambus rund  3,25m  13 Ringe  (mit doppelter Spitze)  Made?
Die Meter Angaben sind von mir direkt gemessen worden.
Grüße!


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2004)

Kein Markenname zu erkennen ?


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Februar 2004)

Mach doch mal n Bildchen von den Stöckchen... 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Abnehmer.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Aalfreak (16. Februar 2004)

@ marioschreiber: Nix. Kein Markennamen zu erkennen. Ansonsten alles handbeschriftet.
@ Gnilftz: Hab leider noch keine Digicam. ...werde sie mal so fotofieren, entwickeln lassen und dann einscannen. Dauert also etwa 5Tage. Versprochen. Grüße auch an Dich!


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Februar 2004)

Solange Du nicht die Ruten auf Scannerlänge einkürzt und dann einscannst...   
Iiiiisch hab Zeit. :q
Gruß aus dem Norden.
Heiko #h


----------



## Aalfreak (21. Februar 2004)

Servus!
Hier nun ein paar Fotos von den Ruten. Meine Nachbarin war so freundlich und stellte mir ihre DigiCam zur Verfügung. Aber seht selbst. Wer noch mehr Details dieser Ruten sehen möchte... einfach PN an mich. Achso, habe übrigens vorher die Schrift auf den Ruten falsch gelesen. Es heist natürlich nicht Olction sondern Action. Aber wie schon gesagt; habe vorher mit Fliegenruten nix am Hut gehabt. Man möge es mir verzeihen.



















Grüße!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2004)

Moin Aalfreak.....
ich habe mir mal eins Deiner Bilder etwas erhellt....
wenn ich richtig lese, dann handelt es sich um eine Ritz Super Parabolic PPP..... solltest Du mal bei Google eingeben :g :g


----------



## Maddin (21. Februar 2004)

Moin Aalfreak,

ich glaube du hast da ein kleines Vermögen in den Händen :k !! Halte es gut fest 

Ich glaube hier ist die Fario Club dabei KLICK #t


----------



## Aalfreak (21. Februar 2004)

@ Dorschdiggler &  Maddin:
Danke für eure Infos! Die eine Rute von Ritz hat die Serial Number 96. Hab grad etwas Probleme beim Luft holen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2004)

> Hab grad etwas Probleme beim Luft holen


 ... geh ans Wasser, lass Dir den Kopf freipusten und dann überlege mal schön, was Du mit den Schätzen machst :q 
Ich beneide Dich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig  :q


----------



## Maddin (21. Februar 2004)

Wenn es mit der Luft nicht besser wird nehme ich dir gerne ein paar Ruten ab....ich komm auch selber vorbei......50€ bar auf die Hand :q 

Wahnsinn!! Du Glücklicher! Jetzt mach mal nen Fliegenfischerlehrgang und werde süchtig


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2004)

> ich komm auch selber vorbei



[marquee]FAHRGEMEINSCHAFT ???[/marquee] [marquee]FAHRGEMEINSCHAFT ???[/marquee]


----------



## Maddin (21. Februar 2004)

Du fährst mich #6 

Ich kauf die Ruten  :q


----------



## Aalfreak (21. Februar 2004)

Das "Zeugs" war unter anderem auch noch mit dabei. ...hoffe , euch mit diesen paar Bildern einen kleinen Augenschmauß zu liefern.













Grüße!


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Februar 2004)

@ Aalfreak
Da hast Du aber wirkliche Sahnestücke abgestaubt!!!
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die wieder rausrücken würde.   
An Deiner Stelle, würde ich mal über nen Wurfkursus nachdenken...
Vossi, wenn Maddin nicht will, laß uns zusammen runter düsen!!! :q :q :q
Oder ich fahre Maddin und bekomme die Visionrolle als Spritgeld! :q
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Februar 2004)

> Mich würde interessiren was das andere für Ruten sind!
> Eventuell hast du Glück, verkaufst eine und hast Rolle, Schnur und Backing raus
> 
> Wenn Du richtig Glück hast, dann sogar noch einen Flifi-Kurs!



Als wenn ich´s geahnt hätte !

Da kann man nur gratulieren!
Sag es bloss nicht der Spenderin


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Februar 2004)

> A very good relationship is immediately established between Charles Ritz and Edouard Plantet. The two men work together on the design of a number of very good rods, until they finally develop the famous PPP (Progressive Pendulum Power) Parabolic rod series, which includes the legendary Fario-Club rod. The Amboise Huard company creates and builds magnificent machinery, designed to produce the split bamboo rod elements. Spinning rods and fly rods are no longer based on the English design, but on Pezon & Michels own principles and technology. This high level, semi-industrial product becomes a reference worldwide. Charles Ritz hires his friend Pierre Creusevaut, originally an accountant with Gibbs "converted" to fly rods and an exceptional caster, which contributes to legitimize his fly rod design authority with the Amboise factory.


----------



## bon_cremant (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Aalfreak,
echt geile Teile, behalt sie und leiste dir einen guten Fliegenfischerkurs z.B. bei Rudi Heger.
Du wirst es nicht bereuen und viel Spaß und Freude beim Fischen haben. Der alte Herr wird von oben seine Freude an dir haben, zumal er dich auch mit Zubehör vom Feinsten bestückt hat.

Tight lines wünscht
bon_cremant


----------



## AlexS. (23. Februar 2004)

Oh mann wie geil ... 

Glück gehabt , mann! 
*neid*

Und jetzt nix wie ans Wasser und geniesse es mit den Teilen zu fischen .. geht nix über eien gute gespleisste...

Greetz, 

Alex


----------



## Aalfreak (23. Februar 2004)

@ bon_cremant:
Bis zum Frühjahr werde ich mit Sicherheit einen Fliegenfischerkurs absolvieren. Irgentwie reizt es mich doch diese Disziplin des Fischens zu erlernen. Allein schon als Ehrerweisung gegenüber dem "Spender" den ich noch persönlich kennenlernen durfte. Eine Restauration dieser Ruten ist e schon in Planung. Werde diese Ruten auf keinen Fall in einer Vitrine "verkommen" lassen sondern sie bei Gelegenheit aktiv fischen. Vielen Dank für Dein Posting.  Grüße!

@AlexS.: Auch an Dich, Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2004)

... und die Ruten am besten hängend aufbewahren !!!


----------



## Aalfreak (24. Februar 2004)

@ marioschreiber: Achso? Die einzelnen Blanks stecken derzeit in Baumwollfutteralen, die zusammengefügt in einem dickwandigem Papprohr stehen ohne jedoch aneinanderzudrücken. Aber hängend ist wohl, wie Du schreibst, das non plus ultra. Hast Du schon mal mit ner Bambusrute gefischt? Was sind Deine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?
Grüße!


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2004)

nur Hörensagen !


----------



## Karstein (24. Februar 2004)

Wooooow, na solch eine antiquarische Sammlung, mein Kompliment, Aalfreak!!!

Die sind einfach zu schade zum Fischen, fein irgendwo an einem Ehrenplatz in der Wohnung aufbewahren und anschauen!

Fische selbst eine 2,20m Hardy aus den frühen 70ern, und nur in der Fränkischen Schweiz im Wiesentsystem und ihren Zuflüssen. Da kommt´s nicht auf Wurfweite an, sondern auf Zielgenauigkeit und Sensibilität. Aber Deine Prachtstücke sind zu schonendswert, ehrlich!


----------



## havkat (24. Februar 2004)

Moin Aalfreak!

Bekam ein gaaanz leichtes Kopfhautkribbeln und hörte so´n merkwürdiges Klingeln, als ich dein erstes post zum Thema las.

Hielt´s aber lieber á la: "Saaach ma lieber nix!" 

Empfehle hochwertige Alarmanlage und/oder 2-3 Hunde von geeigneter Rasse/Ausbildung für Aufbewahrungsort/Pkw.

Smith&Wesson und/oder Bodyguard falls du mit den Ruten fischen gehen willst.  

Das ist kein Schnäppchen! Das ist ein SCHNAPP!!


----------



## fly-martin (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Glückwunsch - und behalte die Ruten bloß!

Ich hab auch ne gespließte - und es ist richtig daß sie ( wenn sie zum fischen genutzt werden ) hängen sollen. Das Material verzeiht sich sonst nach einiger Zeit.
Übrigens sind leicht gebogene Ruten völlig ok, Du wirst beim werfen merken, daß die Ruten aus Bambus einen eigen Ryhtmus haben und diesen an den Werfer übertragen.
Ich hab auch ein Bambusrute und die lebt!

Wenn Du eine "kaputte" Rute hast, die nicht mehr zum fischen taugt - dann häng sie Dir an die Wand.


----------



## kaputtbutt (24. Februar 2004)

Moin Aalfreak,

ohauahauaha!!, 
da hast Du ja wohl richtige Schätzchen bekommen.
Ich schließe mich den Postings dieses Threads an: das ist ein Erbe, dass verpflichtet!  #6

MfG
kaputtbutt


----------



## Aalfreak (24. Februar 2004)

Mensch Jungens...danke,danke,danke! Ihr sorgt derzeit dafür, daß ich in nächster Zeit mit som chronischen Grinsen durch die Gegend watschel. Wenn mir die Drogenfahndung hinterherschleicht, seit ihr schuld. Sollte mich jemand von diesem Verein mal diesbezüglich ansprechen.. werde ich ihn aufs Board verweisen  
Grüße!


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

Moin Aalfreak,
die untenstehende Rute habe ich gerade bei Ebay entdeckt,
nur dat Du mal ne Vorstellung hast, für wieviel die gehandelt werden... :q :q :q 
Ritz Super Parabolic 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## zuma (3. März 2004)

Hallo Aalfreak
Auch erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen Gespliessten.
Falls Dir daran liegen sollte, den effektiven Wert Deiner Ruten zu überprüfen, so kann ich Dir den Schweizer Rutenbauer Stefan Grau aus Bern empfehlen. Seine Schätzungen sind zwar nicht kostenlos, dafür fundiert. Im weiteren möchte ich Dich ermuntern, die eine oder andere Rute wirklich zum fischen zu gebrauchen, denn dafür wurden Gespliesste auch gebaut. Ich bin selbst Rutenbauer für Gespliesste und werde oft nach der Verwendbarkeit der Ruten in der Praxis gefragt. Bambus war und ist heute noch das Beste, was es zum fischen gibt! Alle Kohlefaserfetischisten mögen mir vergeben, aber Bambus ist das Grösste!
Herzliche Grüsse
Kurt Zumbrunn


----------



## kaputtbutt (3. März 2004)

@ zuma.
hallo zuma,
obwohl ich eigentlich "Fliegenfischeranfänger" bin, weis ich doch , daß Fischen mit gespliessten Ruten doch schon eine gehöriges Können voraussetzt und Kohlefasserruten Fehler eher verzeihen.
Daher meine ich, dass wertvolle gespliesste Ruten eine gewisse Verpflichtung an das Können und somit die Ästhetik des Fliegenfischens stellen!
Unter diesen Umständen sehe ich  ein Erbe solcher "Kunstwerke" als Verpflichtung sich intensiv mit dem Fliegenfischen zu beschäftigen und diese Teile nicht monetät aufzuwiegen.
Ist so ähnlich wie ein guter Rotwein, auch dieser kann zum Kunstwerk werden!
MfG
"Kolefaserrutenfischerundhobbyphiloshop"


----------



## marioschreiber (9. März 2004)

Die Auktion die Heiko da gefunden hatte ist mit einem Gebot von 575 Euro beendet worden!


----------



## Aalfreak (9. März 2004)

Na aber is das nich n bischen viiiel? Meint ihr diese Auktion is korrekt verlaufen? Da hat doch einer mermals seinen Preis korrigiert, in Abfolge. Na wie auch immer. Fast unbenutzt und mit Originalverpackung, daß is schon mal was. Aber der Preis??!!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Arbeitsstunden in solch einer Rute stecken? Wenn das Material dafür vor Ort ist. 5- 8 Stunden? Natürlich muß der Lack auch aushärten. 
Grüße an alle!


----------



## Mikesch (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Aalfreak _
> *Na aber is das nich n bischen viiiel?  *



Es gibt Händler, die verkaufen neue Ruten für das dreifache.


----------



## zuma (12. März 2004)

Hallo Aalfreak
Ich bin selbst Gesplissten-Bauer und kann Dir somit ziemlich genau sagen, wieviel Arbeit in solch einer Rute steckt.
Vorab muss unterschieden werden, ob es sich um eine Rute aus rein maschineller, halb maschineller oder aus Handfertigung handelt. Die Arbeitsprozesse weichen stark voneinander ab. Eine rein maschinell hergestellte Rute kann unter 30 Arbeitsstunden gefertigt werden. Eine rein von Hand gebaute braucht zwischen 40 und 60 Arbeitsstunden. Gerade Ruten aus den 50er bis 70er Jahren von bekannten Marken waren meist maschinell oder zumindest teilweise maschinell hergestellt worden. Pezon & Michel zählt auch dazu. Der Wert solcher Ruten bestimmt sich wie überall nach Angebot und Nachfrage. Da Pezon eine sehr bekannte Marke war, kennen die Leute diese noch und die Preise sind verhältnismässig hoch. Wie ich Dir bereits geschrieben habe, gibt es in der Schweiz einen Restaurateur namens Stefan Grau, welcher Dir genaue Angaben zum Wert Deiner Ruten machen kann. (Ist jedoch nicht kostenlos).
@kaputtbutt: Ich muss Dich korrigieren, denn gerade die Gesplissten sind es, welche mehr Wurffehler verzeihen als Kohlefaserruten! Eine Gesplisste ist in der Regel für zwei bis drei Schnurklassen geeignet. Je nach Wurfstil und Können des Werfers muss eine andere Kombination (Rute/Schnur) gefunden werden. Bei Kohlefasergerten ist die Ausrichtung auf die Schnurklasse strenger und damit verzeihen diese Ruten vom Werfen her weniger Fehler! Auch in Bezug auf die Bruchanfälligkeit hinkt der Bambus der Kohlefaser nicht nach. Es ist aber so, dass mit einer Kohlefaserrute bedenkenloser umgegangen wird, gerade wenn man sie günstig erwerben konnte. Man traut sich einfach mehr bei der Kohlefaser. Dies hat aber mit dem Respekt vor dem höheren Preis der Gesplissten zu tun. Wer einmal eine wirklich gute Gesplisste fischen durfte, wird mir mit bestimmtheit recht geben, denn das Natur-Feeling ist mit einer Gesplissten wesentlich grösser als mit Plastik. Die grösste Stärke einer individuell angefertigten Gesplissten ist aber, dass sie für den Kunden auf dessen Wurfstil und Hand gebaut wurde. Man trägt also keine Konfektionsware, sondern einen Massanzug!
Petri an alle
Kurt


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: House of Hardy Fliegenrute*

@Aalfreak : Was ist aus deinem "Schatz" geworden ?
Hast du einen Wurfkurs besucht und fischst die Rute, oder hast du dich von ihr getrennt ?

Berichte mal wie die Geschichte für dich weiter gegangen ist !
.
.
.


----------



## Bondex (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: House of Hardy Fliegenrute*

#c  :q Ich nehme alle zusammen für sagen wir 50 Euro mit Zubehör 60, ist doch OK??!!

Gratulation Du Glücksschwein #6


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: House of Hardy Fliegenrute*

@Aalfreak

Fliegen, alte gespl. Bambus Fliegen Ruten, alte DAM Kunstköder, und und und. Die Hardy hat übrigens 9 Ringe und ist hyperleicht.


Waren auch Rollen dabei? Wenn ja zeig doch mal Fotos, auch der andere Klimbim wäre interessant zu sehen.


----------

